# Dutton elk



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are pics of my best friend's Dutton elk. Any guesses on score?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

356


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I am guessing 365 to 370. I will say 368.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Great Elk, Congrats to your BFF. 

371 1/8


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

349


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

491


----------



## FIRE (Jan 19, 2008)

393


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

One AWESOME animal! 

About a thousand pounds! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No guess, but that is a fine animal. 8)


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well judging by the ratio of hunter to elk I would guess around a 620....I love these kind of pics. I am going to do that with my cow this year...see if it becomes a spike. Very nice elk though I would pee my pants if I ever got a shot at something like that let alone draw the LE tag.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I would guess in the 365-375 range. Nice bull. I would have taken him in a second.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

374


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

356 and 1/8. Nice bull. My goodness that canyon looks familiar. :wink:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

389 1/8 :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I would guess in that 370-380 range.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

dandy of a bull and who cares about a number. Since you asked I say 264 but I always seem to low ball


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

386 Great looking bull congrats.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome Bull, congrats! My guess would be 375. Nice.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a nice bull. the hunter looks a bit weak. he reminds of a guy I watched serve up a fastball to girl during a baseball game once. She hit it out of the park...


to be honest, who cares about scores? I think we, as hunters, place too much emphasis on inches of antler. If we truly wanted to judge the "size" of antlers, why would we not take their weight, which would eliminate any inconsistencies in measuring?


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Very Nice indeed!! 378" :mrgreen:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> 356 and 1/8. Nice bull. My goodness that canyon looks familiar. :wink:


I was thinking the same thing Berg.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

365 a little weak on the second points


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

359... Lets hear what it scored?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think anybody knows what it scores...no measurements were ever taken. Right now the bull as at the taxidermist. Maybe he knows... :?: 

I would score him as a 6x7...notice the tiny kicker on the right sword. 

On a different note, why are spread measurements part of scoring. Do these measurements really reflect the amount of horn on an animal?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the hunter.Great bull there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

He's a 350 bull. He needs longer fronts and same with his G-5 in order to score higher. Nice bull though!!!! I bet that hunt was awesome.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

392, and those fronts are plenty long for a good score. Semitry and mass. Good bull!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think your looking at my friends picture when you made this post. This one isn't no where near 392


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Who gives a rats what it scores???? Nice job and great elk. Looks like the "Friends and Family " plan worked well. 

Good luck on the rest of your hunting adventures of the year.

Drifter


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Looks like the "Friends and Family " plan worked well.


What about the friends and guides plan? Does that work well also?

Yes who cares about the score. The memories is what you really remember.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Looks like the "Friends and Family " plan worked well.
> 
> 
> What about the friends and guides plan? Does that work well also?
> ...


Leave it be! :roll: Making mountains out of mull hills.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Leave it be! Making mountains out of mull hills.


Oh lighten up Jahan :lol: :lol: :roll:

BTW its "making mountains out of *mole *hills" :wink: I'm just giving you a hard time Jahan.

Unless you using the word "mull" for mullets


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Leave it be! Making mountains out of mull hills.
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up Jahan :lol: :lol: :roll:
> ...


You nailed it. I was just pointing out that I don't think that quotes intention was a slam on guides, so why make it an issue. We are fine, just trying to warn you so you can stay around a little longer this time. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Bull...Very Dutton 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You nailed it. I was just pointing out that I don't think that quotes intention was a slam on guides, so why make it an issue. We are fine, just trying to warn you so you can stay around a little longer this time.


No worries. I will be around for a very long time. Friends and guides used in the same sentence shouldn't be insulting.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Friends and guides used in the same sentence shouldn't be insulting.


Unless the friend is the one who needed the guide ... :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Unless the friend is the one who needed the guide ...


That still wouldn't be insulting. :lol:


----------

